# follistatin withn intravenous injection????



## jeronymus (Jan 3, 2013)

hi,
i have one question about follistation injection:
i used myo on intramuscolar injection, 
but it's possible use intravenous injection for follistatin 344??


----------



## s2h (Jan 3, 2013)

why??


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2013)

So he can mix it up with his oxy/meth speedball.


----------



## jeronymus (Jan 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> why??



why what?

 i always used it on intramuscolar injection , it's also possible use it on intravenous  for best fast action?? someone use it on this way with better result, it's true?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2013)

IM injections are one thing. IV injections take it to a whole new level. At least for me. I'd never admit to using IV anything. But maybe I have morals.

And if you really think injecting a peptide IV is going to be anything but a disaster, you should go ahead and try it.


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------

